# Snowmass/Aspen Terrain Suggestions



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

The Highlands bowl is pretty sweet and generally is less rocky than the Cirque at Snowmass. It is also a lot longer run with more wind loading, which is good since we do not have too much snow here right now. I think only the north woods are open. The mountains are skiing pretty well considering our snowfall.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm told the higher G-zones over to Ozone have been wind loading with nice snow and it's been getting a little more skiied out in the lower G's.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I dont think the headwall is open and the cirque definitely isn't open. Highland bowl is way steeper than the cirque anyway and skis way better. Sorry i mean dont go to highlands it sucks just a bunch of us surly locals. have fun but careful in the local backcountry not good snow layers stay in the trees but careful of depth.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*Thanks*



caliclimber said:


> I dont think the headwall is open and the cirque definitely isn't open. Highland bowl is way steeper than the cirque anyway and skis way better. Sorry i mean dont go to highlands it sucks just a bunch of us surly locals. have fun but careful in the local backcountry not good snow layers stay in the trees but careful of depth.


Caliclimber, I'll be sure to always avoid the bowl due to the surly locals.. lol. I ended up not going to any Aspen resort as a result of travel plans getting hosed. Thanks for all the advice though. Maybe next year.


----------

